# Question on Boer goats



## lilfarmangel (Oct 24, 2012)

I have been raising Nubians for a while and have had several requests for goat's meat. So I decided to buy a Boer buck and doe.
Both animals looked healthy and fit - still do!
The doe kidded twins, again, all seem to be healthy.
Not being accustomed to Boers, I have a couple of questions.
The ears on the kids are folded. I would have tried to correct this, but the skin is fused. In order to make them lay flat I would have had to cut through skin.
Also, one of the kids is slightly bow-legged.
Is this considered acceptable for Boers?
This is the pic of one of the kids, the other kid doesn't have bowed legs, but both have the folded ears.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

It is common in boers, though i'm not sure if it's excepted or not. A lot of my boer cross babies this year have it. I know people sometimes break that part shortly after birth but I couldn't get myself to do it. I think I've seen pictures where people tape a piece of cardboard to it? Someone else may have more info on that, i'm curious as well. Though I think it may be to late for my babies already...


----------



## lilfarmangel (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm not going to "fix" their ears. Like you, I think it's too late for that.
Just curious about the condition. If it's common, I was hoping someone would say how they deal with it.
In regards to the bowed legs, where I live is selenium rich, so that issue can be ruled out.
I give Vit E to every kid right after birth.. thinking that too can be ruled out.
I'm just thinking this kid may have a bit of a genetic defect when it comes to the legs. The pic doesn't show it well, I couldn't get her to stand still! But her toes are straight. Her twin doesn't have the condition, none of the other kids that have been born on my land over the past several years have had this, it's only in her that this appears.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I once bought a 4 month old and the breeder ripped his ears apart at the time. It is best a day after birth or when they are good and dry.
The baby doesn't look 4 months old there, how old is it?

Nice kid by the way.

I would give a BO-SE and A&D shot SQ for the bowed out legs.
Although it could be too, that is one wide chested kid and normal.


----------



## lilfarmangel (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks, Pam. The pic is when she was about a week old. She's about 2&1/2 weeks now.
I'm also thinking if I correct the fold then she'll have bald spots on her ears.
Both the dame and sire have broad chests... I just didn't expect to see "bull dog" legs this young.


----------



## lilfarmangel (Oct 24, 2012)

toth boer goats said:


> I would give a BO-SE and A&D shot SQ for the bowed out legs.
> Although it could be too, that is one wide chested kid and normal.


Just to make sure I understand, you'd give this kid more selenium (Bo-Se) even though there is already selenium in the soil where I live?


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

Re: the ears -- I have an article and an email correspondence with the author...I'll try to find them and post (may take awhile...PBP!) I believe it's called "tube ears" and is thought to be cause by tight living quarters for the 1st 5 months (en utero... LOL) and or mom not cleaning them "robustly". I'll look for the article.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Top goat, I think tube ears are folded vertically? This kid seems to have the tip folded upwards, if I'm seeing it right.

The kid needs additional selenium, I personally like using the gel...you may choose to use it because it doesn't last as long in the system (since you say you live in a selenium rich area)...vit e can be given daily as well.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I thought this bow-legged was more caused by rickets/Vit. D. deficiency than selenium deficiency - no?


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

I heard both deficiencies can cause it? :shrug: ....cod liver oil would help I bet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes, Vit D deficiency, but it may be selenium as well, it is a tough call, without testing for the deficiencies.

I had a buckling like that really wide chested gave a Bo_SE shot as he was that way at birth and shortly after grew into his width, LOL . 
I attached two pics, one, you can see his bowed legs and then as he got older, they straightened out.

This OP kid pictured may just be wide and has to grow into himself, but giving as I mentioned prior, Vit A& D will cover in case of rickets, but I don't think it is what it is. I would give the shot of A&D for sure.

As to the BO-SE try a small does of gel or get the kid tested for deficiencies in case.

Pic on the right is the bowed legged one.


----------



## lilfarmangel (Oct 24, 2012)

canyontrailgoats said:


> Top goat, I think tube ears are folded vertically? This kid seems to have the tip folded upwards, if I'm seeing it right.
> 
> The kid needs additional selenium, I personally like using the gel...you may choose to use it because it doesn't last as long in the system (since you say you live in a selenium rich area)...vit e can be given daily as well.


This is correct about the ears, just the tips are folded upward.

About the selenium, I'm not comfortable giving additional doses to my goats. The local vet's reaction to my request to getting some Bo-Se was not what I expected and he explained it was not an ideal supplement to give since we do have it in the soil here.
He's said in all his years in this area there hasn't been any reports of deficiency in goats. "Too much selenium results in the same symptoms as a lack of, and the toxicity normally cannot be reversed."
Think I'll stay with my vet's recommendations on this one. 
But the Vit E & D may be something to try.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Then I agree, don't give Selenium.


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

toth boer goats said:


> Yes, Vit D deficiency, but it may be selenium as well, it is a tough call, without testing for the deficiencies.
> 
> I had a buckling like that really wide chested gave a Bo_SE shot as he was that way at birth and shortly after grew into his width, LOL .
> I attached two pics, one, you can see his bowed legs and then as he got older, they straightened out.
> ...


Holy smokes! That buckling is huge wow i need a goat like that


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I would guess that it's just a wide goat with loose muscles. You can see on Toth's picture how the legs smoothed out as soon as the kid's shoulders and chest developed a bit.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

LOL, yep, he was huge and very wide chested at birth with those bowed legs.


----------

